# Fisheye Adaptor vs. Real Lens?



## blinded (Dec 16, 2003)

I have another question, thanks for the help in the other thread.
What is the main difference between a fisheye adaptor and a "real" fisheye lens? I've got a kenko fisheye adaptor for my DV cam but I didn't even know they existed for Film Cameras.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 16, 2003)

blinded said:
			
		

> I have another question, thanks for the help in the other thread.
> What is the main difference between a fisheye adaptor and a "real" fisheye lens? I've got a kenko fisheye adaptor for my DV cam but I didn't even know they existed for Film Cameras.



As far as I know, the add-on (or adapter) is an additional lens.  You put that one on top of the regular taking lens and you have  a fish eye extreme wide angle.  IMHO a real fish eye lens is the one that has the quality between the two of them.  Just think how many pieces of glass you add with an add-on!  That alone will make your pictures softer.


----------



## blinded (Dec 16, 2003)

I have a 0.43x fisheye adaptor that I use for my DV cam. It's threads are 37mm and my 50mm film camera lens threads are 49mm, so I'm just gonna get a step down ring and try it out. Can't afford a $2000 Minolta Fisheye right now... By just holding up the lens to mine, the image already looks super soft and distorted, we will see how it comes out when I develop it. Thanks for the info!


----------

